# Siamese Astrex Litter (new photos)



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The ressive astrex was a compleat suprise as all my mice have been short coated. All are siamese 2 im guessing are like there gran and are blue siamese. Infact the whole litter was a suprise as i had a litter of 2 black selfs and 2 agouti selfs who i thought were all male but i turned out i had sexed the agouti male twice so missed the agouti female, so when i seperated the boys form mum i noticed one wqas getting a bit fat


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Also retired Bandit today as i no longer needed him so wanted him to spend the rest of his days being a spoilet pet, so he want to a student at work. Also rehomed the dad and his brother of this litter as i have way to many males. Also got 3 little girls off to a new home next week. and plan to retire my pied breeding girls soon to phocuse on my siamese/fox progect. Kinda sad they are all going but know they are going to good homes.


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

They are gorgeous  Love them


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Just lost Charity


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear that  She (?) was a beauty.
Hope and faith look georgeous


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

That's a shame. Same thing happened to me with my siamese litter. Just as I was beginning to relax and think they were all doing really well, one died unexpectedly.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

iv lost one of mine too.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Are you sure they are siams? It doesnt look like any points have developed in those last pics?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah, mum agout bred her brother who was black both carrying siam and blue. there parents are mum siamese (whos parents siamese), farther agouti pied with only pink eye dilution in his line 3 gens back. The points didnt show up very well in the photos, poor light also not the best quality colours to them very light but the best ive bred lol.

Been spending time with sterlings litter to chear me up.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like most of them are himilayan, and that maybe Charity was a siamese.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Those are gorgeous babies.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

shouldnt be himmi, parents should be both C/ch as there mum is siamese ch/ch and dad was C/? and they were agouti self and black self, they could carry pink eye dilution though so prehaps messing with it as all have very very light points or maby a freak himmi gene popping up. Turns out the wild mousy ive been trying to edvict has decided to share lice with my mice. I used my last bit of Zeno spot on on hope, faith, **** and ivory. so will have to get some more for the others tomorrow form the vets when they open. Hope seems perfectly fine but faith who was allways the smallest isnt feeling too good but ive got her to drink some water wiked with multi vits and made her a nice big bed to sleep in with hope. Been through her coat and no live lice just white flakes (i asume eggs ans skin flakes). 
When i catch that wild mouse im going to stick my foot up its but! then give it some Zeno and find it a new home far far away. i saw it today and it was HUGE so it may be a pregnant female (or just fat for all the food its stealing). getting out my big humane trap and the peanutbutter. Could i charge a mouse rent? lol


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Wow I love the curls :love1


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

sadly both faith and hope joined there sister this morning. Im putting my plans to get in some new mice on hold and the ones who were leaving today are staying put so i can get my mice checked over and if they have caught something from this wild mouse treated.


----------

